# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  ارسال صدا از طریق شبکه

## doost_1382

سلام . من میخواهم صدا را از طریق شبکه منتقل کنم . اگه کسی تجربه ای در این زمینه داره یا کامپوننتی برای  C++‎ builder  یا  delphi   داره . لطفا منو راهنمایی کنه. از راهنمایی شما متشکرم .

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

سلام

http://www.lakeofsoft.com

اگر خواستیش با مدیر سایت تماس بگیر.

----------

